# Elle Rallhaus #1



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Elle Rallhaus placed VP1 at USA Sieger Show, just placed VP1 in Canada...... Look out NASS here she comes......LOL

Elle is owned and handled by Erin O'shae....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats, how exciting.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats, Kim!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congrats, where's the pictures


----------

